# Woods vs. New Holland Implements



## FurnerGuy (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd like to know if Woods tractor implements are better than New Holland, and what the difference is. Has anybody has experience with these? I'm considering purchasing a New Holland tractor. One dealer is trying to sell me Woods implements with it - says they are better, at a better price. Are they better than New Holland? We are talking about a 30 HP tractor with a tiller, blade, bucket, and bushhog.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to tractor forum FurnerGuy :tractorsm :friends: 
I have a Woods rotary cutter (RCC42) because the local New Holland dealer has them also. He also sells the full line of New Holland equipment and the prices of the Woods are quite a bit better then the New Holland equipment. 
I really see almost no difference in the Woods stuff to the New Holland equipment and the dealer seems to be trying to help you save some real money on the equipment. Just remember this dealer is also making a commentment to you to provide the warranty and service that fits your needs. In my eyes that dealer is a keeper as he presented you with the options on what to buy to use on with your tractor.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Howdy Furnerguy,
Im no help on what your needing , But I did wanna welcome you to the tractorforum.


----------



## FurnerGuy (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the response and the welcomes! Let me rephrase my question: Can anybody comment on the reliability of Woods implements versus other brands? Are there any known problems with certain models of Woods rotary cutters, tillers, loaders, or scraping blades? It appears that most implements are guaranteed for a year, but can anyone who has used Woods brand for a long period comment on the equipment's track record?

Thanks!

FurnerGuy


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome Funerguy....


----------

